# Sniper Rifles of the World



## fawwaxs

U.S.A.

1. U.S. Army & USMC M1903-A4 (also: USMC M1903-A1/Unertl)
2. U.S. Army & USMC M1C & M1D
3. U.S. Army M21
4. U.S. Army M24 SWS
5. U.S. Army & U.S. Navy M25/XM25
6. U.S. Marine Corps M40A1
7. U.S. Marine Corps M40A3
8. Barrett M82A1 (XM107)
9. Remington Model 700P & 700LTR
10. Remington SR8
11. Remington 700 SPS Varmint
12. Remington 700 SPS Tactical
13. Remington 700 VTR
14. Remington 700 Milspec 5R
15. Winchester Model 70 Custom Sharpshooter
16. Harris M86
17. Robar SR-60 & SR-90
18. Stoner SR-25
19. Brown Precision Tactical Elite
20. HS Precision Pro 2000 HTR
21. Dakota T-76 Longbow
22. Tac-Ops Tango-51 ... [Purchase]
23. Tac-Ops Bravo-51 ... [Purchase]
24. Tac-Ops XRay-51 ... [Purchase]
25. Tac-Ops Alpha-66 ... [Purchase]
26. Tac-Ops Green Hornet
27. Tac-Ops 700P Tune-up Package
28. Ruger M77 MkII VLE
29. Winchester Model 70 Stealth
30. Weatherby TRR
31. Patriot Arms Genesis
32. Weatherby Vanguard Varmint Special
33. Rock River Arms Varmint A4
34. DPMS LR-308B
35. KMW Long Range Solutions Custom Tactical Rifle (.260 rem)
36. Savage 110FP & 10FP
37. Savage 10 FCP McMillan
38. Landtec Custom Tactical Riflea
39. Kimber 8400 Tactical New!! (26 Feb 2010) 

Germany

1. H&K PSG-1
2. H&K MSG90
3. H&K SR9
4. Walther WA2000
5. Mauser SP66
6. Mauser 86SR
7. Blaser R93
8. ERMA SR100
9. Unique Alpine TPG-1 

U.K.

1. Parker-Hale M85
2. British L96A1
3. Accuracy International Super Magnum (L115A1)
4. British No.4 Mk1(T)
5. RPA Rangemaster Rifles

Switzerland

1. Sig Saurer SSG-3000
2. Sig Saurer SG-550 Sniper 

Russia (incl. Former U.S.S.R)

1. Russian Dragonov SVD
2. Russian SV-98
3. Russian (USSR) Mosin Nagant 1891/30 Sniper 

Canada

1. Canadian C3A1 (Parker-Hale M82) 

Austria

1. Steyr-Mannlicher SSG-69 (SSG-PI & PII)
2. Steyr-Mannlicher Scout Tactical Elite 

Finland

1. Sako TRG-22/42
2. Tikka Master Sporter
3. Tikka T3 Tactical 

Sweden

1. Swedish PSG-90 

Israel

1. Israeli Galil Sniper Rifle
2. T.C.I. M89-SR 

France

1. French FR-F1 & FR-F2 

Norway

1. Norwegian NM149S 

Italy

1. Beretta M501 

Philippines

1. Filipino MSSR 

Belgium

1. FN Special Police
2. FN Patrol Bolt Rifle 

Czech Republic

1. CZ 700 M1
2. CZ 527 Varmint Kevlar 

Former Yugoslavia - Serbia & Montenegro

1. Yugoslav M76 

Japan

1. Japan Howa M1500 Varminter Supreme

Sniper Rifles of the World

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mjnaushad

Accuracy International L96A1 is my personal favorite. 

I also like PSG 1 because PA uses it.

But i cant find WW2 legendary Springfield rifle.


----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fawwaxs

Accuracy International L96A1 / Arctic Warfare sniper rifle (UK) 

Accuracy International Arctic Warfare Magnum Folding (AI AWM F 300WM) .300 Winchester Magnum / 7.62x63 sniper rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

mjnaushad said:


> Accuracy International L96A1 is my personal favorite.
> 
> I also like PSG 1 because PA uses it.
> 
> But i cant find WW2 legendary Springfield rifle.



L96A1 is best in the World of sniper rifles.


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## Kompromat

Its a pity that we do not make any sniper rifles .


----------



## Parashuram1

That's okay friend. It is not essential to make everything in-house. Small arms can be purchased from most countries around the world. For example, we make assault rifles, sniper rifles and small aircraft; however we don't have to essentially make battle tanks and fighters.

I believe Pakistani military already buys small arms from Switzerland. We assure the finest quality of weapons to all our customers.

Dies ist Swiss Garantie!


----------



## garibnawaz

^^^^

http://www.ofb.gov.in/products/data/weapons/wsc/26.htm

GB


----------



## mjnaushad

Black blood said:


> Its a pity that we do not make any sniper rifles .


For You with love

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heckler_&#37;26_Koch_PSG1#Users


----------



## Jigs

Cheytec M-200 Intervention is currently the most advanced Sniper Rifle system in the world.






It uses a .408 round along with a ballistics computer.








Turkish Maroon Beret

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe




----------



## Super Falcon

pakistan uses only austrian made sniper rifles not sure about german PSG sniper sir


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs

WW2 German K98 Sniper Rifle


----------



## fawwaxs

A .50 caliber Barret M82


----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shag

How bout the Denel NTW? Technically thats a AMR but those too are sometime put under sniper rifles rite? Barrett is another one of the kind,


----------



## shag

shag said:


> How bout the Denel NTW? Technically thats a AMR but those too are sometime put under sniper rifles rite? Barrett is another one of the kind,


This one is Vidhwansak designed by OFB india. Its a derivative of the NTW from Denel.
You can see the NTW in action in the movie District 9 




Vidhwansak Anti Material Rifle


----------



## Whiplash 1

Two of my favorites are the Barrett 50 Cal.



And the russian dragonov


----------



## S.U.R.B.

&








check the optical ranging system.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Bora 12 by turkish brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LegionnairE

fawwaxs said:


> Accuracy International L96A1 / Arctic Warfare sniper rifle (UK)



Here, Turkish snipers with Accuracy International




Turkish Gendarmerie aiming with SVD


----------



## Novice09

Sniper Rifles used by Indian Army

Heckler & Koch MSG-90





Mauser SP66


----------



## Vassnti

Jigs said:


> Cheytec M-200 Intervention is currently the most advanced Sniper Rifle system in the world.
> 
> It uses a .408 round along with a ballistics computer.





> For years British snipers have used the .338 Lapua Mag as their long-range platform to augment their Accuracy International .308 rifles. In fact, the British have almost totally abandoned their .308 rifles and have for the most part gone to the .338 Lapua Mag caliber for its effective long-range capabilities and enhanced penetration with the ability to be a great tool in the urban environment. A similar situation is also occurring here in the United States.
> 
> The US military and numerous federal law enforcement agencies have tested, and continue to conduct extensive testing of the .338 Lapua Mag to fill the gap between their primary weapons system and their extreme long-range systems. But still theres the need to shoot flatter, faster and more accurately at greater distances than even the .338 Lapua Mag can reach.
> 
> Thats where the .408 CheyTac comes into the picture.
> 
> For those of you who havent heard about the .408 CheyTac until now, you have been missing out. CheyTac Intervention has been in business since 2003. Corey Kupersmith, who owns the company, is a civilian shooting enthusiast who bought the company out of his love for long-range shooting.
> 
> Gun Details
> The CheyTac M-200 in .408 caliber rifle has a CNC machined receiver with an attached Mil-Std-1913 base, integral bipod, a 30-inch detachable steel barrel, 3.5-pound trigger and an extremely effective muzzle break. The rifle weighs 27 pounds and measures 55 inches with its retractable stock fully extended.
> 
> The CheyTac fires two primary rounds, a 419-grain bullet with a BC of 0.94 moving at 2900 fps (feet per second) and a 305-grain round with a BC of 1.12 moving at 3300 fps, both of which are lathed turned bullets made out of a copper nickel alloy, which allows one to easily reach out to 2500 yards and beyond.
> 
> Jamison International currently makes .408 CheyTac ammunition and components. CheyTac ammunition can be ordered through CheyTac or directly from Jamison, which rumor has it, will be changing its name to CheyTac Ordnance in the coming year.
> Recently, a new .408 armor piercing round was designed and developed by Dr. John D. Taylor with the help of William Wordman. The new .408 AP round is a 370-grain projectile with a standard velocity of 3100 fps with capabilities that are superior to the M2 ball and the M8 .50 caliber due to its efficiency and the high energy of its patent pending lathed turned projectile. Made from a proprietary copper alloy, the bullet is drilled and plugged with a tungsten carbide penetrator core.
> 
> The weight and thickness of the projectiles outer copper alloy body allows the bullet to act like a buffer letting the tungsten carbide penetrator stay solid for a longer period of time before it loses its energy. Currently, not a lot of test information has been publicly released about this new round. I have been told that the new AP round will easily penetrate through a 1-inch certified AR500 piece of steel at 100 yards, and a ½-inch certified AR500 steel plate at 775 yards.



Tactical-Life.com CheyTac M-200 .408 Magnum



> You must also have all the compenents of the so-called CheyTac Long Range Rifle System, LRRS. This package includes the CheyTac ballistic computer (a PDA with ballistic software installed on it), a Vector IV laser rangefinder, and a Kestrel 4000 (a device that monitors wind, temperature, humidity, and atmospheric pressure), all linked to the PDA and the OPS Inc muzzle brake and suppressor.



How can you beat a rifle that can consistently hit targets over 2000yards, peneterate 1/2 steel plate at 700 and tell you if your going to get rained on in the afternoon.


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## Faizan Qadri

See the magnum sniper rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faizan Qadri

see this cool





---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------


----------



## Faizan Qadri




----------



## Faizan Qadri




----------



## Faizan Qadri




----------



## Faizan Qadri




----------



## Faizan Qadri




----------



## Faizan Qadri




----------



## Durrak




----------



## Faizan Qadri



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faizan Qadri




----------



## Faizan Qadri

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------


----------



## Durrak

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------


----------



## Faizan Qadri




----------



## Faizan Qadri




----------



## Faizan Qadri




----------



## Faizan Qadri




----------



## LegionnairE

Faizan Qadri said:


>


Ooh, that 14.5mm Anti-metarial rifle... It's name is &#304;stikl&#226;l(Independence). That huge thing is being produced in Azerbaijan. Very powerful...


----------



## laiqs@mi

^^^


----------



## TheVoid

cool thread. 
very nice pics here *_*


----------



## A.K.Niazi

i think the heart behind sniper matters.if u have heart u can beat best snipers by kar98k.


----------



## The Coon

Some of this rifles are very old but they are still strong.


----------



## Anti_Zionist

I dont think the age of digitalized scoped snipers is far away, infact i am planning on to design a few personally


----------



## The Coon

l094421 said:


> I dont think the age of digitalized scoped snipers is far away, infact i am planning on to design a few personally



i more mean the older rifles from WW2 or older.


----------



## fawwaxs

*This page is a listing of major sniper rifle variants from around the world.*

*List of sniper rifles*


----------



## fawwaxs

*M24 (American)*


----------



## Masterchief

fawwaxs said:


> U.S.A.
> 
> 1. U.S. Army & USMC M1903-A4 (also: USMC M1903-A1/Unertl)
> 2. U.S. Army & USMC M1C & M1D
> 3. U.S. Army M21
> 4. U.S. Army M24 SWS
> 5. U.S. Army & U.S. Navy M25/XM25
> 6. U.S. Marine Corps M40A1
> 7. U.S. Marine Corps M40A3
> 8. Barrett M82A1 (XM107)
> 9. Remington Model 700P & 700LTR
> 10. Remington SR8
> 11. Remington 700 SPS Varmint
> 12. Remington 700 SPS Tactical
> 13. Remington 700 VTR
> 14. Remington 700 Milspec 5R
> 15. Winchester Model 70 Custom Sharpshooter
> 16. Harris M86
> 17. Robar SR-60 & SR-90
> 18. Stoner SR-25
> 19. Brown Precision Tactical Elite
> 20. HS Precision Pro 2000 HTR
> 21. Dakota T-76 Longbow
> 22. Tac-Ops Tango-51 ... [Purchase]
> 23. Tac-Ops Bravo-51 ... [Purchase]
> 24. Tac-Ops XRay-51 ... [Purchase]
> 25. Tac-Ops Alpha-66 ... [Purchase]
> 26. Tac-Ops Green Hornet
> 27. Tac-Ops 700P Tune-up Package
> 28. Ruger M77 MkII VLE
> 29. Winchester Model 70 Stealth
> 30. Weatherby TRR
> 31. Patriot Arms Genesis
> 32. Weatherby Vanguard Varmint Special
> 33. Rock River Arms Varmint A4
> 34. DPMS LR-308B
> 35. KMW Long Range Solutions Custom Tactical Rifle (.260 rem)
> 36. Savage 110FP & 10FP
> 37. Savage 10 FCP McMillan
> 38. Landtec Custom Tactical Riflea
> 39. Kimber 8400 Tactical New!! (26 Feb 2010)
> 
> Germany
> 
> 1. H&K PSG-1
> 2. H&K MSG90
> 3. H&K SR9
> 4. Walther WA2000
> 5. Mauser SP66
> 6. Mauser 86SR
> 7. Blaser R93
> 8. ERMA SR100
> 9. Unique Alpine TPG-1
> 
> U.K.
> 
> 1. Parker-Hale M85
> 2. British L96A1
> 3. Accuracy International Super Magnum (L115A1)
> 4. British No.4 Mk1(T)
> 5. RPA Rangemaster Rifles
> 
> Switzerland
> 
> 1. Sig Saurer SSG-3000
> 2. Sig Saurer SG-550 Sniper
> 
> Russia (incl. Former U.S.S.R)
> 
> 1. Russian Dragonov SVD
> 2. Russian SV-98
> 3. Russian (USSR) Mosin Nagant 1891/30 Sniper
> 
> Canada
> 
> 1. Canadian C3A1 (Parker-Hale M82)
> 
> Austria
> 
> 1. Steyr-Mannlicher SSG-69 (SSG-PI & PII)
> 2. Steyr-Mannlicher Scout Tactical Elite
> 
> Finland
> 
> 1. Sako TRG-22/42
> 2. Tikka Master Sporter
> 3. Tikka T3 Tactical
> 
> Sweden
> 
> 1. Swedish PSG-90
> 
> Israel
> 
> 1. Israeli Galil Sniper Rifle
> 2. T.C.I. M89-SR
> 
> France
> 
> 1. French FR-F1 & FR-F2
> 
> Norway
> 
> 1. Norwegian NM149S
> 
> Italy
> 
> 1. Beretta M501
> 
> Philippines
> 
> 1. Filipino MSSR
> 
> Belgium
> 
> 1. FN Special Police
> 2. FN Patrol Bolt Rifle
> 
> Czech Republic
> 
> 1. CZ 700 M1
> 2. CZ 527 Varmint Kevlar
> 
> Former Yugoslavia - Serbia & Montenegro
> 
> 1. Yugoslav M76
> 
> Japan
> 
> 1. Japan Howa M1500 Varminter Supreme
> 
> Sniper Rifles of the World



nothing can beat M21 and dragunov, a dragunov with a silencer and night vision is enough for a good win a war


----------



## d14gtc

GUd tempting thread..... wud like to c more... thanks newaz.


----------



## Arsalan

Super Falcon said:


> pakistan uses only austrian made sniper rifles not sure about german PSG sniper sir



the PSG 1 is made by POF Wah under licence... 

regards!


----------



## MZUBAIR

Special Sniper Operation Stealth Suit


----------



## MZUBAIR

M82 Sniper used by Pak Security forces







---------- Post added at 08:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 AM ----------







G3 Sniper, modified from G3 Gun...Used by PAK Security forces


----------



## MZUBAIR

*PAK Soldier using G3 Sniper in SWAT operation*





















*Look at the soldier's right eye, before triggering from G3.*


----------



## XYON

^^^^^^

CORRECTION PLEASE!!

The top & the bottom photo is that of an SSG soldier using the Accuracy International AI 7.62mm Sniper Rifle.

The two photos in the middle show the Steyr SSG 7.62 Sniper Rifle being used by an Infantryman from Pakistan Army.


----------



## khawajafarid

i just love sniper riffles


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MZUBAIR said:


> *PAK Soldier using G3 Sniper in SWAT operation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - W.A.S. Teaser - Sniper
> 
> *Look at the soldier's right eye, before triggering from G3.*



These arent G3A3 snipers!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jigs

^^^^ Those are Accuracy International AWs. From the UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Jigs turkey produces draganov is it under license?


----------



## Jigs

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> @Jigs turkey produces draganov is it under license?



IDK if we do the army doesn't operate them only the Gendarmerie does. They might be direct purchases from Russia.


----------



## Super Falcon

which is the best sniper rifle in the world i probably think american made Barettea 50 caliber is the one one hit one kill no matter how much he is hiding


----------



## JK!

I vote the Accuracy International L115A3 as used by the British Army and other forces as the best sniper weapon.

It fires an 8.9mm round in between an antimaterial rifle like the Barrett and a normal 7.62mm weapon.

It currently holds the record as the weapon used for the longest range confirmed kill.


----------



## LegionnairE

Jigs said:


> They might be direct purchases from Russia.


No, they have come from east germany and some of them captured from terrorists


----------



## True_Pakistan_Zindabad




----------



## fawwaxs

*SR25 (American)*


----------



## JK!

L129 Sharpshooter rifle, performs the same function as the SR25.


----------



## pak-marine

MZUBAIR said:


> M82 Sniper used by Pak Security forces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G3 Sniper, modified from G3 Gun...Used by PAK Security forces



what is the range metersl kms of these beasts , sure looks lethal and acurate


----------



## XYON

Here is another very capable Sniper Rifle APR from Switzerland. Already 1000 units of this rifle type are being used. It comes in 0.308, 0.338 and 7.62 calibers and can shoot up to 1km.


----------



## LegionnairE

.308 and 7.62 are same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackal

Jigs said:


> nothing can beat M21 and dragunov, a dragunov with a silencer and night vision is enough for a good win a war


I have a barrel from a Dragunov-a trophy you could say- its a bit bent but it would be if the Dragunov (and the chap behind it) got hit by a .338 bullet that was fired from an AI L115A1. I use it as a part of a stand for a small table. Looks rather nice.

Three of my favourites of all time:

1) Accuracy International L115A3
2) Accuracy International AW-50
3) Lee Enfeild Rifle No. 4 MK I

Can't beat the L115A3 in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Paramilitary Snipers


----------

